# Idaho Falls Radio Station Plans PETA Protest



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Idaho Falls Radio Station Plans PETA Protest

http://www2.kbcitv.com/x5154.xml?ParentPageID=x5157&ContentID=x46424&Layout=KBCI.xsl&AdGroupID=x5154

IDAHO FALLS - 
An Idaho Falls radio station is planning an `in your face' protest against a billboard advertisement from an animal rights group.

K-I-D Radio says it will host a barbecue under a billboard sponsored by People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals or PETA (PEE'-tah).

The group recently bought the advertisement that claims feeding kids fattening food such as hamburgers is child abuse. The billboard shows a photograph of an overweight child opening wide for a burger.

The station says they'll feed a lot of people at the event and maybe annoy the PETA group. The barbecue is planned for Wednesday afternoon from three until six P-M.

EXTERNAL LINKS
More From PETA: http://www.peta.org/news/NewsItem.asp?id=2859


----------

